
Scottish Power to build vast battery - geden
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/10/scottish-power-build-vast-battery-improve-wind-energy
======
7952
An added benefit for a renewable operator is that you get to use the grid
connection for a longer period of time. The cable/power line can be very
expensive to build and under-utilized due to the intermittent nature of wind.
That is probably driving this kind of co-location more than the precence of
the wind farm. The batteries could just as easily be located hundreds of miles
away and perform exactly the same role, but without being able to share the
grid connection.

